# Danish: Kjeldgaard



## Rainbowlight

Hello,

First of all, I am so sorry for not being able to write Danish. 

I'm looking for an approximate/accurate pronunciation of the surname "*Kjeldgaard*". If possible, I would also want to know the meaning of the word, in case it has any.

Again, I am truly sorry for not being able to write this message in Danish.

Thank you in advance,

Rainbowlight


----------



## AutumnOwl

I can't speak Danish, but the pronunciation of the name here sounds correct.
How to pronounce Kjeldgaard | HowToPronounce.com


----------



## Svenke

The pronunciation is roughly ['kel go:ɔ]. I don't know whether any of the syllables should have _stød _(glottalization).
[o:ɔ] is a diphthong, i.e., one syllable. The r-sound is phonetically a vowel here.

The meaning of _gaard_ (modern spelling: _gård_) is 'farm'.


----------



## Svenke

The part _kjeld _is probably the same as modern _kilde _'(water) spring'.

Danmarks Stednavne

If that's the right interpretation, the name originally means 'the farm with/by the spring'.


----------



## raumar

Please note that AutumnOwl's link in post #2 goes to the English pronunciation of the name. Here is the Danish pronunciation from the same website: How to pronounce Kjeldgaard in Danish | HowToPronounce.com


----------



## Rainbowlight

Svenke said:


> The pronunciation is roughly ['kel go:ɔ]. I don't know whether any of the syllables should have _stød _(glottalization).
> [o:ɔ] is a diphthong, i.e., one syllable. The r-sound is phonetically a vowel here.
> 
> The meaning of _gaard_ (modern spelling: _gård_) is 'farm'.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Rainbowlight

Svenke said:


> The part _kjeld _is probably the same as modern _kilde _'(water) spring'.
> 
> Danmarks Stednavne
> 
> If that's the right interpretation, the name originally means 'the farm with/by the spring'.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Rainbowlight

raumar said:


> Please note that AutumnOwl's link in post #2 goes to the English pronunciation of the name. Here is the Danish pronunciation from the same website: How to pronounce Kjeldgaard in Danish | HowToPronounce.com


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rainbowlight

AutumnOwl said:


> I can't speak Danish, but the pronunciation of the name here sounds correct.
> How to pronounce Kjeldgaard | HowToPronounce.com


Thank you!


----------



## PoulBA

a lot of people pronounce the 'j' [kjælgɔ:]
kjeld - kilde correctly means spring / source, but also well
gaard, - English cognate: garth and yard. Also found in Nov*gorod.* Related to gærde, fence, and guard. In other contexts; Court(yard)
I would give the meaning as the farm with the well
gaard appears in many very common surnames; Nørregaard, Søndergaard, Vestergaard, Østergård - farms to the North, South, West and East of the village. Kierkegaard or kirkegård - churchyard.


----------



## Rainbowlight

PoulBA said:


> a lot of people pronounce the 'j' [kjælgɔ:]
> kjeld - kilde correctly means spring / source, but also well
> gaard, - English cognate: garth and yard. Also found in Nov*gorod.* Related to gærde, fence, and guard. In other contexts; Court(yard)
> I would give the meaning as the farm with the well
> gaard appears in many very common surnames; Nørregaard, Søndergaard, Vestergaard, Østergård - farms to the North, South, West and East of the village. Kierkegaard or kirkegård - churchyard.


Thank you so much for your help!


----------

